# Proud



## PaulieG (May 29, 2009)

Guys, I just wanted to say that I'm proud of everyone who has participated on the TPU team so far. We have grown exponentially over the last month or so, and continue to fly up the chart. We are about 30 days from breaking the top 100.This is a true testament to the TPU community (and certain refugees) of how we can come together for the greater good. Keep crunching guys!!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

nice avatar Paulie, turned out well. 

Lava Cookies for all...







yummy nutella goodness inside.


----------



## PaulieG (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> nice avatar Paulie, turned out well.



Yeah, it cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------



## Baleful (May 29, 2009)

Good job guys, you all are doing an awesome job, keep at it!

Oh, and damn those cookies look good!


----------



## MRCL (May 29, 2009)

Yay cookies, go us!


----------



## mcoffey (May 29, 2009)

Kick ass stuff guys, your explosive growth is impressive. Keep it up...very nice indeed. 

andyc


----------



## DarkEgo (May 29, 2009)

Great job guys!


----------



## RAMMIE (May 29, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Guys, I just wanted to say that I'm proud of everyone who has participated on the TPU team so far. We have grown exponentially over the last month or so, and continue to fly up the chart. We are about 30 days from breaking the top 100.This is a true testament to the TPU community (and certain refugees) of how we can come together for the greater good. Keep crunching guys!!




True words spoken.
Keep the momentum going.I'm proud to see our team growing and excited to see us moving up the charts!
Cheers to my team mates!


----------

